# How many times have you solved the cube?



## Goso (Jan 25, 2012)

The other day I was wondering how many times have I ever solve the cube. Although I only have been cubing for a few months I have probably have solve the cube many times. (Idk 1000-2000 range) . I would like to know what others more advanced cuber's range is.


----------



## xXxMCCALLxXx (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I probably do at least 100 solves every day. Basically, whenever I am not doing anything, I solve cubes.


----------



## samcuber (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been olving for over a year and i solve a variety of cubes but, if I had to add up all te times have solved them i would definitley say that i am in the 4500+ range.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 25, 2012)

probably well into 50,000 haha


----------



## cityzach (Jan 25, 2012)

ive been cubing for 3 years, and even before that i solved the cube a bunch. i voted for hundreds of thousands.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm too slow to do lots of solves, but I think I'm nearing 700


----------



## aaronb (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the poll would be better with options like:
0-1,000
1,001-5,000
5,001-10,000
10,001-20,000
20,001-50,000
50,001-100,000
100,001-250,000
250,001-500,000
500,001+
Too many to recall

With the options you have now, most will answer thousands, which is anywhere between 1,000 and 999,999 (i.e. most everyone) and is too vague.

P.S. I estimate I have done about 15,000 to 20,000 solves. (But sadly only average about 16 seconds. ): )


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 25, 2012)

I figure that I have been almost cubing for two years, some days I do 100+ solves and some days I do only about 25. So I did 50*365*2 and got about 36000.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been speedcubing since April and didn't do too many solves beforehand. I'd say about 5000.


----------



## emolover (Jan 25, 2012)

Probably between 30,000 and 40,000. I have been cubing for 2.5 years so that number seems right.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 25, 2012)

*Actually* solving the cube, or does just T-permx2 count ? Well, that depends on what constitutes as a "solve" and what constitutes as a "cube" (just 3x3?). 

In terms of actually TIMED 3x3x3 solves (with computer scrambles), I've been cubing for around 11 months, and hardly cubed at all for the first portion. After around 6 months, I cubed a TONNE of times, but then it died down again (to what it is now), and I rarely time myself any more. For the entire time I've been cubing, I'd say for an average day, there are ~5 timed 3x3x3 solves (I don't cube as much as people think I do). 
So, 11 (months) x 30 ("days") x 5 (timed solves) ~ 1650 total solves.

(This is obviously a rough estimate.)


----------



## Goso (Jan 25, 2012)

I probably would, but I can't seem to find the edit button.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 25, 2012)

Cubing for a year and two days... About 20,000 Solves. I have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Goso (Jan 25, 2012)

*Yes*

I actually meant only the 3x3, but I realized that many cubers solve way more puzzles than that. :confused:I guess if one wants to specify the number of solves by category it would be kindly welcomed.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd bet nobody has ever done a million solves. Assuming each solve takes 25 seconds (including solving, scrambling, inspecting, so a very optimistic number) and the person cubes for 3 hours non-stop, everyday, it would take approx 6.3 years.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 25, 2012)

5,000 -10,000


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2012)

I remember calculating that I was around 100,000 five or six years ago. I've slowed down my speedcubing since then, so I'm very approximately in the 100,000 - 150,000 range by now I'd say.


----------



## samkli (Jan 25, 2012)

I have known how to solve the cube for over three years. And a few months ago I gave the "The Uber Monthly 3x3 10,000 Cube Marathon!!" a try and I got up to around 7000 solves only by that. But in total I would guess that I´ve solved the cube 20 000 - 25 000 times.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 25, 2012)

I cube for 2 years i guess.. I do 100 solves a day so I guess it will be 60.000


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm somewhere between 10,000 and 20,000.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 25, 2012)

I usually do a hundred solves on qqTimer and another hundred or more without counting the number of solves, so ~190*1.(3)*365= ~92 000. But there's no tens of thousands option. Sad-face.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 25, 2012)

Been cubing for ~4 years, so about 70,000 or so. Gah, Idk. It's been so long...


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2012)

Well prisma has me at just over 5,000 in the last year, so I'd guess.... 8,000.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I solved it about 15,000 to 20,000 times.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 25, 2012)

Been cubing since March 2009. I think maybe 15,000.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't remember. But at least 100 solves a day. Not since I started because the first months it costed me minute and something to do it, but I'd say about 30k 3x3 solves.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 25, 2012)

I think that is something like 20,000-30,000


----------



## insane569 (Jan 25, 2012)

2584 OH 3x3
7414 3x3
Give or take I've been cubing for about 4 years(seriously for 2)
365x2=730(Assuming I have solved it atleast once a day for thoughs 2 years. Probably more.)
=10,692 Give or take a couple solves. this is only 3x3. I only have a couple 4x4 solves and 2x2.
All stats come from prisma puzzle timer.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 25, 2012)

If a person has done 1 000 000 solves in 20 seconds each, that means they spent 231.5 days cubing. If you add 10 seconds for inspection, it's 347.2 days. If you add 15 seconds for a scramble (which is very little time in my opinion), and 5 seconds between solves, you get 578.7 days, which is almost 1.6 years. Now assume you cube for 6 hours every day. It would take 6.4 years to get to 1 000 000 solves.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 25, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> If a person has done 1 000 000 solves in 20 seconds each, that means they spent 231.5 days cubing. If you add 10 seconds for inspection, it's 347.2 days. If you add 15 seconds for a scramble (which is very little time in my opinion), and 5 seconds between solves, you get 578.7 days, which is almost 1.6 years. Now assume you cube for 6 hours every day. It would take 6.4 years to get to 1 000 000 solves.


 
4~ sec inspection, avg 15~, 7~ scramble. That's about 50-75% of my solves. I chose 1 million, but I'm probably closer to 800-900k. Who really knows?


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 25, 2012)

I just did some math, and I'm surprised I am not even close to 100,000.
It is about 50,000 maximum after 1 year and 9 months.

Edit: But it is probaly more in the 20,000 to 30,000 range. I'd say 30,000 max instead of 50,000


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> 4~ sec inspection, avg 15~, 7~ scramble. That's about 50-75% of my solves. I chose 1 million, but I'm probably closer to 800-900k. Who really knows?


 
If you've really solved that often, I think you should be much faster than 15 seconds.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm going to call 'bull****!' on almost anyone who estimates at over half a million.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 25, 2012)

Stefan said:


> If you've really solved that often, I think you should be much faster than 15 seconds.


 
I just don't have very nimble hands. I averaged between 14-17 seconds for the bulk of my 9 years of cubing. I just suck most of the time.
Stefan, you've also been cubing a very long time. I'm interested in your solve count 
Godmil, you must be new here.


----------



## adragast (Jan 25, 2012)

Just out of curiosity how many cubes do you think someone like Erik Akkersdijk or Yu Nakajima have solved ? Erik has been about 20s or less for almost 6 years, he uses now less than half the 20s taken as an example by somerandomkidmike and he has been doing pretty good in one-hand, feet, blind, ... where he also solves the 3x3. I recall Yu saying he had been cubing 6 hours a day before the WCA 2007 and even though he is practicing less it is still not completely impossible (6 years 6 hours a day with 20s per solve against almost 5 years, practicing hours a day, 6 at some point with less than 10s per solve). I do not imply both have reached 1 000 000 solves but I would not call it ******** if either acknowledged a figure close to it.

PS: 
I just checked this: 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...hon-in-Hungary&p=102748&viewfull=1#post102748
4700 cubes for 24 hours. If you manage that many cubes every weeks (3.5 hours a day), it would take you less than 5 years to reach 1 000 000. I find it a bit unlikely but in a few years that would not surprise me...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 25, 2012)

50 solves a day for 2.5 years ≈ 45k

edit - why isn't 10s of thousands on the poll? It seems like it would be the most common aswell.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Godmil, you must be new here.



Yes. and 9 years, is a long time, but even if you were doing a hundred solves a day (every day) for that 9 years, it would still be less than a third of a million. to get close to a million you'd need to be doing 300 solves a day... which is close to the amount that people tried to do for that 10,000 in a Month challange... and even when people really tried for that month, nobody could keep up the average. So unless you're saying you're spending a huge chunk of your waking hours every day for the last decade just cubing, then there is no chance you're solve total is ANYWHERE near 800-900k. So the only infomation I could have missed by being kind new here is that it's common knowledge that you 1) have no life outside of cubing, 2) are a known troll, or 3) have no concept of large numbers.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 25, 2012)

Snyder claims 1.7 million


----------



## Owen (Jan 25, 2012)

Why does everyone solve so much? It's not THAT fun.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Snyder claims 1.7 million


 
I'd allow him close to a million, since he's been doing it for over 30 years, but 1.7 seems a bit too much.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 25, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Yes. and 9 years, is a long time, but even if you were doing a hundred solves a day (every day) for that 9 years, it would still be less than a third of a million. to get close to a million you'd need to be doing 300 solves a day... which is close to the amount that people tried to do for that 10,000 in a Month challange... and even when people really tried for that month, nobody could keep up the average. So unless you're saying you're spending a huge chunk of your waking hours every day for the last decade just cubing, then there is no chance you're solve total is ANYWHERE near 800-900k. So the only infomation I could have missed by being kind new here is that it's common knowledge that you 1) have no life outside of cubing, 2) are a known troll, or 3) have no concept of large numbers.


 
I said I chose 1 million but I am probably closer to *800-900k*. Also, trying to math it out and say "herp amount of solves every derp = hurrdurr amount of solves." doesn't make sense. Some days I did 1,500 solves. Some days I did 200. I wouldn't say you are too intelligent if you're just going to make ridiculously false assumptions and claim that they are fact.
You just sound angry. Really angry. What difference does my answer make to you? If you believe it is false, then go right about it in your diary. Stop trying to argue over the forums. *#mad*


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean to make you angry. I just thought your estimate was wildly off. But if you're saying that some days you do 1,500 solves then I'll take it back... that's a scary amount.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 25, 2012)

150 (on average)solves a day for 7 months. 1 month is 30 days. 30 * 150 = 4500. So somewhere between 4k and 5k. Yet I put too many to recall.


----------



## Brest (Jan 25, 2012)

I've reconstructed ~400 solves in ~200 days. Do you have a poll option for that‽ (=


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 25, 2012)

Brest said:


> I've reconstructed ~400 solves in ~200 days. Do you have a poll option for that‽ (=


 
That's impressive. Can you reconstruct dan's 8x8 solve?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd guess about 80,000, cubing for 9 years -> ~24 solves a day. I don't do many solves, so that seems about right. Since Jan 1 2012, I've probably done like 50 solves.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Not even 10,000


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Stefan, you've also been cubing a very long time. I'm interested in your solve count



Yeah I've been cubing since about 1983, but until 2003 not that much. Those last 9 years maybe 40 solves per day on average, so roughly 130,000. Really hard to tell, though.



PandaCuber said:


> 150 (on average)solves a day for 7 months. 1 month is 30 days. 30 * 150 = 4500. So somewhere between 4k and 5k.


 
You forgot your factor 7.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 25, 2012)

Been cubing for 11 months almost. 11 months= ~46 weeks
I do around 30 every weekday, 250 perhaps throughout the weekend, that makes 400 a week. The days I didn't cube/noob days when I didn't cube much are cancelled by the days I was attempting the 10,000 cube marathon.

So about 18,400.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 25, 2012)

Stefan said:


> You forgot your factor 7.


 
Say what? Explain?


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 25, 2012)

You say you do 150 a day for 7 months.
What you calculated was 30 days x 150 solves.


----------



## Escher (Jan 25, 2012)

I would estimate somewhere between 100k and 150k.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 25, 2012)

5BLD said:


> You say you do 150 a day for 7 months.
> What you calculated was 30 days x 150 solves.


 
Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Wow im dumb. 4500 * 7 = 31500. Wow. More than I thought haha. Thanks


----------



## NOLAcuber (Jan 25, 2012)

I've only been cubing just shy of 2 months and do about 20-30 solves a day. I voted for the hundreds but working on thousands. Lol


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably not even 2k to be honest.


----------



## gasmus (Jan 26, 2012)

I go by number of un-influenced LL skips

32 x 15552 = 497664

So ~497,664 solves

I get a lot of LL skips though, i've had 2 in the same day twice...

Been cubing for 6 1/2 years.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 26, 2012)

I think more about 50,000-100,000, dunno though. I voted thousands and I agree that you should ask a mod to change the poll options.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been on a cubing binge for the last two weeks, I've done roughly 2000 in the past 10 days. And that's just 3x3. If I had to guess, I'd say over 60,000. I've been cubing for just over a year. ^^


----------

